# M3 Stock ride hieght?



## 300ZXNA (Mar 22, 2004)

I am currently working on my m3, I have it up on jackstands and have removed the wheels which I am going to sell so that I can put on a non staggered stock setup. Also, the previous owner had this thing so low that it was almost rubbing. The car has Ground Control coilover with koni inserts, so I am going to raise the height back up to stock. My question is just what height is that? Is it different in the back than in the front? Thanks,
Chad


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

300ZXNA said:


> . . . a non staggered stock setup.


 

Sorry, can't help with the ride height, but that part of your post caught my attention. The oem setup is staggered. I think it was for every e36 year (but I am never positive about such things).


----------



## 300ZXNA (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a 95 m3, and I have read that that year was the only year that there was not a staggered setup. The 95's also have the offset front control arm bushings that make for a more lively suspension. However, since my car has around 300 hp, I think I am going to do a mild stagger, say 235 in the front, 245 in the rear.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

300zxna is right -- the '95 M3s had a non-staggered wheel/tire setup and a slightly different suspension from the '96+ models. IIRC, the '95s used 235s all around instead of the 225/245 combo on later E36 M3s.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

See? They can't leave anything alone.  

I stand corrected.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

If you change wheels to be the same all around, then get ready for some ASC headaches. Unless you just put 245s up front.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Mpire said:


> If you change wheels to be the same all around, then get ready for some ASC headaches. Unless you just put 245s up front.


ASC allows for something like 2-3% variation in tire diameter. Tire width has nothing to do with it...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Almost rubbing is not rubbing. And if the setup is right, it can almost rub forever and never rub. I would just raise it a little is it bothers you. Otherwise, buy a stock suspension (they come pretty cheap) and go back to that. Of course, then give me the GC setup off your car. 

But can't help you , since my E36 is not stock ride height. 

BTW I run 235/245 combo on the staggered LTW setup. Not too bad.


----------

